

Mark Zuckerberg Live at TC Disrupt - themichael
http://techcrunch.com/video/

======
chucknthem
Here's a recording for anyone who missed it
<http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/25340828>

------
Robby2012
well, that was an awesome interview

